# Cancelled through lack of interest



## Pale Rider (20 Nov 2014)

I see the Etape du Pennines sportive has been cancelled through 'lack of interest'.

Seems to me the cycling boom of the last few years is largely illusory.

Yes, lots turn out for the Olympics and the Tour, but a lot of them are event spectators, not cyclists.

Nothing wrong with attending something just for the event - done it meself - but I don't think the numbers of people cycling regularly (outside London) have increased very much.

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne..._that_takes_in_Teesdale_and_Weardale_is_axed/


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2014)

Leisure cycling in particular around Oxfordshire has, and continues, to grow at a noticeable rate.
Maybe it's because the lust for Sportives amongst the MAMIL fraternity is waning ....


----------



## Thomk (20 Nov 2014)

Don't think it's lack of interest from cyclists.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I see the Etape du Pennines sportive has been cancelled through 'lack of interest'.
> 
> Seems to me the cycling boom of the last few years is largely illusory.
> 
> ...



Maybe we're all just fair weather riders, and are waiting to see the weather forecast just before the event and then turn up on the day? I know that's what some of my mates do.
The sportive I attended back in October was very well attended with maybe 600-700 riders, with a large proportion signing up on the day. I suppose it's hard to gauge how successful an event will be if you allow signing on on the day.
Edit- it sounds in this case that there are other factors in play here, not just rider numbers.


----------



## User6179 (20 Nov 2014)

Over priced maybe .

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2012/jun/20/charity-bike-ride


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

Good point, but rider numbers have been high in the past, it doesn't look like people were put off?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Nov 2014)

Maybe this is a good thing 
The 'charity' bike ride where no money goes to charity


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2014)

Agree with the overpriced comment. Some of the sportives around here are £60 to £70. Sorry, I ain't paying that for a bike ride.

As far as cyclist numbers go, I would say I am definitely seeing more out and about though.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2014)

So, from one cancelled event which, if you read between tge lines, is unclear whether its been cancelled through lack of interest, the organisers having enough or both, cycling outside london is in decline.

It could also be othet factors, such as over supply or poor advertising too.


It isnt declining around manchester nor cheshire or lancashire. Its growing.


----------



## zizou (20 Nov 2014)

The Etape Pennines suffered a bit for the first few years because it was late on in the season (October) it was then brought forward to July but in doing so was shortened by 20 miles.

A 60 mile sportive is short particularly for the money being asked so that is going to put off some (the reason i didnt do it this year) but at the same time as this the route is quite lumpy so i suspect that also had the impact of putting off novices for whom 60 miles would be a good challenge.


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2014)

I have been going on various club runs now & again all my Iife, I do about 6 a year on average, on Sunday I have never seen as many groups of cyclist out, the weather was dry but it wasn't pleasant, I see a big increase in cycling numbers here in Yorkshire.

I won't pay silly prices for riding the roads I can ride for free.


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2014)

I did it in 2012 - it was over-priced for what it was. At 20 miles shorter I'm not surprised there wasn't much interest, particularly as there are other better (and cheaper) events locally.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2014)

I've said previously that supply/demand regarding sportives will follow the normal life cycle (hah!) that other products follow.

1) Early days, little demand and just a few sportives of a specialist nature
2) Getting going, demand increasing rapidly. Sportive supply not keeping up. They're all booked out
3) Maturing phase. Demand still increasing but not quite so fast. Sportive supply has caught up and there are loads out there but still pretty well booked out
4) Mature phase. Demand growing slowly. Sportives become oversupplied. The weaker sportives fail to attract enough participants and fold

We're in 3/4 now. You don't need to travel crazy distances to find a nice sportive if you like that sort of thing. So expensive ones, at times of the year with poor weather and in remote places will be the first to struggle. Hence this example

It'll all balance out eventually. The crap sportives will fold (they're ok for now as demand growth has been strong) and the good ones will go from strength to strength


----------



## Ganymede (20 Nov 2014)

User13710 said:


> That link put up by Eddy and by Ganymede is really shocking - maybe people are finally seeing through the sportive con.


Agree (though 'twas not me wot posted it...)


----------



## Globalti (20 Nov 2014)

Riding a couple of sportiffs is part of the growing-up process for new road cyclists. If most of them follow the same pattern they will grow in confidence and independence and realise that you don't need to pay money to somebody to do a satisfying ride through lovely country; for the price of an OS map you can organise your own and spend the rest of the money on coffee and cakes and bike maintenance.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

For me the attraction was riding in a large group of "like minded" cyclists something I normally don't do as I usually ride solo.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2014)

I shall do Ride 100 next year (having been forced to pull out this year due to injury). The primary appeal is the closed roads around London which are usually clogged with traffic and secondly the route itself. I would never pay to ride on roads with both traffic and a load of other cyclists


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Nov 2014)

These moaning gits wont have helped!

"This year’s event, held on July 20, also came under fire by farmers and residents who said necessary road closures would harm tourism and disrupt haymaking after it was moved from October to the first week of the summer holidays."

"“It’s extremely bad for the businesses because it brings 2,000 people to the area, some of which are here for three days, so all the accommodation fills up. It’s the farmers that are complaining about it because for one day of the year they cannot trunk around in their tractors.”


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2014)

Make hay whilst the sun shines.
Can't imagine the hoteliers agree with the farmers in their views. Nor the shopkeepers.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2014)

When the TdF came, farmers around Reeth were alarmed that hordes of people would come and trample their hay, dismantle their dry stone walls, and generally get in the way, and it was undeniably a Bad Thing for farmers (apart from those farmers who had a bit of flat land by a road, on which they could put a couple of portaloos, and call it a campsite, for whom it was a Nice Little Earner).

Edit: Actually, having read the article, it seems that the organisers have pulled the plug, and I'd guess that the reason for this is very probably simply it isn't profitable for them. I doubt the complaints of farmers (or pleas from the local B&Bs/ bike shops etc) played that big a part (just guessing, mind). After all they are a business, so if it isn't making money they'll go and do something else somewhere else.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

well run, sensibly priced events will be fine.
The Kentish Killer 2015 in February costs less than £30 and 1,000 places sold out within a week.
It's run by a local cycle club on a non profit basis


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> well run, sensibly priced events will be fine.
> The Kentish Killer 2015 in February costs less than £30 and 1,000 places sold out within a week.
> It's run by a local cycle club on a non profit basis



What do you get for your " less than £30 ", it still sounds expensive to me.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> well run, sensibly priced events will be fine.
> The Kentish Killer 2015 in February costs less than £30 and 1,000 places sold out within a week.
> It's run by a local cycle club on a non profit basis


 My mate did that last year and said it was great fun, and very well organised, if slightly painful at times. We were going to do it this year, but weren't fast enough applying. And yes, we do regularly ride all the roads of the KK routes for free anyway so why bother ... etc etc.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> What do you get for your £30, it still sounds expensive to me.


I did it a few years ago, it's consistently voted one of the best sportive's around
The ride is based at Brands hatch, so you get full access to Brands hatch and use of their facilities. It would be nice if you got to do a lap of the track, but I guess track hire would add to the cost.
You get chip timing, 2 feed stops, a hot meal at the end, mechanics at the stops, mobile motorbike mechanics, a broom wagon, proper WC's and showers plus plenty of easy access parking.


----------



## Venod (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> I did it a few years ago, it's conistently voted one of the best sportive's around
> The ride is based at Brands hatch, so you get full access to Brands hatch and use of their facilities. It would be nice if you got to do a lap of the track, but I guess track hire would add to the cost.
> You get chip timing, 2 feed stops, a hot meal at the end, mechanics at the stops, mobile motorbike mechanics, a broom wagon, proper WC's and showers plus plenty of easy access parking.



Fair enough.

I think I am just a tight stereotypical Yorkshireman.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> My mate did that last year and said it was great fun, and very well organised, if slightly painful at times. We were going to do it this year, but weren't fast enough applying. And yes, we do regularly ride all the roads of the KK routes for free anyway so why bother ... etc etc.


Row-Dow hill after 65 miles of hilly riding was tough.
And as you say, the sat nav route is free to down load off the web site, so anyone can ride the route whenever they like.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think I am just a tight stereotypical Yorkshireman.


I think the fact that the start is 5 minutes from the M25 is also a major factor in it's popularity. There are plenty of MAMIL's with £30 to waste down in the Home Counties.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Nov 2014)

Beebo said:


> Row-Dow hill after 65 miles of hilly riding was tough.
> And as you say, the sat nav route is free to down load off the web site, so anyone can ride the route whenever they like.


Row Dow is tough after considerably less than 65 miles! 

PS. They also have a photographer, so you can get photos of yourself looking just like an older, fatter, slower, less well equipped and less competent version of your racing heroes, surrounded by other older, fatter ... etc (If that's what you want)


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

The cycle swarm event I did was £16 for 100 miles with three well organised rest stops with as many bananas, sweets and drinks you could eat/drink good value pasta meals at the lunchtime stop and a free masseur on hand at the end. No complaints from me.
I don't think I would have paid the £60 quoted for this sportive though being a tight git.

It's all very well saying you could just buy a map and head off on your own with your mates but if you haven't got many mates into cycling and even if you have, trying to get everyone to set a date just doesn't happen in my view. So for me, at the moment as I don't belong to a club it's my only way to ride in a large group. And I rather liked it!
By the way I've completed rides up to 70 miles on my own and am not afraid to just head out and follow my nose.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

And I raised £317 for cancer research through sponsorship, got a little cheap medal and a small cheaply printed certificate!



Ain't I a hero!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think I am just a tight stereotypical Yorkshireman.


Me too, I even baulked at the Virgin Money Cyclone... all those sponsorship deals [with Virgin Money plastered everywhere as the main sponsor] and yet they wanted to charge £50 for a tandem! and none of that goes to their selected charity...you get a Virgin Money goodie bag and a tee-shirt with Virgin Money splashed over everything, and an on-line opportunity to buy the photos at some extortionate price. Grumble, grumble...

I suspect that Peter Harrison who has the unenviable job of organising it every year has to offset payments to the named entrants to entice them to turn up, but please note that's just my own speculation, I'd really *love* to be proved wrong about that.

I gave the entry fee to Crisis instead.... and MrsA_T and I go off on the tandem on our own- much more practical!


----------



## albion (20 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> Over priced maybe .
> http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2012/jun/20/charity-bike-ride



I think IMG could make a good profit because Durham police gave their services free.
I expect police cutbacks mean there is no profit so why bother ?

IMG is just a business.


----------



## albion (20 Nov 2014)

Durham should now organise their own Etape.

Charge £25 maximum and with the right route, experienced riders only, there is really no need to close the roads.
If you look at the Nottingham Bike Ride starting at the water sports centre(Radcliffe?), I think they get 10,000 +


----------



## Globalti (20 Nov 2014)

I think the Cape Argus is about £60 and then of course you've got hotel, flights, bike transport and a stack of other expenses but it's worth doing just once in your life for the craic and the stunning scenery.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Nov 2014)

A couple of years ago, I looked at the Moonriders operation, which basically ripped off the idea of the FNrttC, but charged an extortionate fee for a night time charity ride. The organisers were receiving between £70-£95 gross per rider.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Nov 2014)

Good money if you can get it hey!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I see the Etape du Pennines sportive has been cancelled through 'lack of interest'.
> 
> Seems to me the cycling boom of the last few years is largely illusory.
> 
> ...




That's not all bad. The amount of squirrels on the roads should start to reduce, and I might find it easier to get the kit I need. The Sir Bradley effect is dissipating, people are starting to realise that cycling is not the cheapest hobby in the world, and the masses will hopefully bugger off and find someone else to annoy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2014)

£61 quid?????????????????

Fark orf.


----------



## albion (20 Nov 2014)

http://www.cyclosport.org/23-Jul-20...pes-to-the-closed-roads-of-county-durham.html

So it was down towards 1000 riders when 2012 had over 3000. With the Pitlochry aiming for another 5000 next year I guess the sums did not add up, even at £70. 5.000 at £70 makes for £350,000 income before expenses.
Maybe October was better or simply people do not realise that that area can be as good as Scotland for scenery, just fewer eateries.
And theres not too many places in the UK where even the A roads can seem safe to cycle on.

Of all the areas I cycle to from Newcastle, Stanhope and its surroundings (Rookhope etc) cannot be beaten for continuous scenery, it being well worth the minimum of a 70 mile+ day ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2014)

Sportives make me laugh. You pay a ridiculous price, to ride on public roads, and you get a 'medal' if you're lucky, for a route I'd call a warm up. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

*Mod Message*: off topic posts have been deleted. Please stick to the topic.


----------



## Spinney (20 Nov 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> Sportives make me laugh. You pay a ridiculous price, to ride on public roads, and you get a 'medal' if you're lucky, for a route I'd call a warm up. Stupid is as stupid does.


From me as a moderator: This is a forum for everyone - just because you think 60 miles plus is a warm up, doesn't mean everyone does.
Do try for a friendlier attitude, please!


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2014)

Spinney said:


> From me as a moderator: This is a forum for everyone - just because you think 60 miles plus is a warm up, doesn't mean everyone does.
> Do try for a friendlier attitude, please!


Fair enough, that did come across as a bit harsh. Chain yanking does bring out the worst in me.


----------



## burndust (20 Nov 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Agree with the overpriced comment. Some of the sportives around here are £60 to £70. Sorry, I ain't paying that for a bike ride.
> 
> As far as cyclist numbers go, I would say I am definitely seeing more out and about though.


Me too...i was considering etape Caledonia but 70 notes....nah


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2014)

You could join a club for about thirty quid a year and go on 52 club runs.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> You could join a club for about thirty quid a year and go on 52 club runs.


Exactly.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2014)

Choice, what a nice thing we have. I would certainly not ridicule people for choosing what they want to spend their money on. After all I paid thousands of race entry fee's over the years whilst I could have just rode my bike.

I am yet to do a Sportive.


----------



## Stephen Piper (20 Nov 2014)

You need to be able to read a map but there are also Audax rides £5, Reliability rides £3, up to 156 club rides a year (three a week in my club, for £12 p/a). I have ridden in a group in each of these kinds of events. Will have to try a sportive one day.


----------



## subaqua (20 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> You could join a club for about thirty quid a year and go on 52 club runs.


 depends if you like being looked down upon . I didn't like the attitude at 2 clubs i looked at when I lived in N wales. 

so i used the map reading skills I had learned myself and devised my own routes and took the map with me .


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2014)

subaqua said:


> depends if you like being looked down upon . I didn't like the attitude at 2 clubs i looked at when I lived in N wales.


You do hear about unwelcoming clubs, but I guess I was lucky with the two I've been a member of. The first I joined as a teenager (The Easterely Road Club in east London, still going strong) and they were the most helpful and friendly bunch you could meet. Same experience when I joined the now defunct Goodmayes Wheelers in the eighties.


----------



## screenman (20 Nov 2014)

I have been closely involved with 4 clubs over the last 44 years and have never had a bad experience.


----------



## MarkF (20 Nov 2014)

Leisure cycling (weekenders) and commuting cycling has exploded in popularity along the Aire Valley. I don't think a large % of these people are interested in "cycling" at all, not that it matters, they are using bikes for a healthy family outing along the canal (good) and/or riding to save time/money (good), most would not know what a sportive is.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Nov 2014)

subaqua said:


> depends if you like being looked down upon . I didn't like the attitude at 2 clubs i looked at when I lived in N wales.
> 
> so i used the map reading skills I had learned myself and devised my own routes and took the map with me .


The last club I joined doubled its annual sub after a couple of years. From one pound to two. I can't recall being looked down upon.


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> The last club I joined doubled its annual sub after a couple of years. From one pound to two.



Grasping b*stards


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3388867, member: 9609"] best of all you won't have your day spoilt be a bunch of twats in lycra who think they know everything about everything.[/QUOTE]

You can get that here for nothing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Nov 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> The last club I joined doubled its annual sub after a couple of years. From one pound to two. I can't recall being looked down upon.


Yeah, and we've just raised our club fees to £4 per annum .... And we feel guilty about it ....


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2014)

theclaud said:


> Grasping b*stards




I paid in pennies...


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2014)

It's odd isn't it, that when it comes to choosing rides money becomes terribly important, yet when choosing a bike people happily pay over £1,000 when they could get a beaut of an old Pug or Raleigh from ebay for £50 and turn it into a really beautiful machine for an investment of a couple of hundred and a few hours work, thus saving a grand.

Now, I'm not suggesting for a minute that everybody does that - that would be silly - I just think that the "it's too expensive/somebody out there is making a profit" line for sportive-bashing is just a cover for a deeper tribal reason, which is: I don't like that tribe over there with their fat behinds squeezed into lycra, pretending to be racers in their replica team kit. What a load of nobbers, my tribe is much better.

That said, I've not done a sportive yet. I'm signed up for Velo Wales next year, and it _*did *_sting a bit paying £50 or whatever it was, and it _*did *_cross my mind that it might be better to go for a nice ride starting from Abergavenny when there aren't a zillion other cyclists about. But a group of friends & I will be making a special occasion of it. And yes - probably pretending to race (against the broom wagon).

But I do draw the line at sqeezing my fat behind into lycra. And as to replica team kit ... well, I saw a really nice "La vie Clair" jersey on the web the other day...


----------



## Justinslow (21 Nov 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> It's odd isn't it, that when it comes to choosing rides money becomes terribly important, yet when choosing a bike people happily pay over £1,000 when they could get a beaut of an old Pug or Raleigh from ebay for £50 and turn it into a really beautiful machine for an investment of a couple of hundred and a few hours work, thus saving a grand.
> 
> Now, I'm not suggesting for a minute that everybody does that - that would be silly - I just think that the "it's too expensive/somebody out there is making a profit" line for sportive-bashing is just a cover for a deeper tribal reason, which is: I don't like that tribe over there with their fat behinds squeezed into lycra, pretending to be racers in their replica team kit. What a load of nobbers, my tribe is much better.
> 
> ...



Totally agree, but the point most people are missing is it's "FUN"!

Moaning about how much sportives cost and who's making the money is a bit like moaning about Wayne Rooney earning £300k a week - it's market led, if people didn't pay/turn up it would fold, as it may have done in this case.


----------



## User6179 (21 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Totally agree, but the point most people are missing is it's "FUN"!
> 
> Moaning about how much sportives cost and who's making the money is a bit like moaning about Wayne Rooney earning £300k a week - it's market led, if people didn't pay/turn up it would fold, as it may have done in this case.



True but if people think they are giving to charity when they are not as in this case then I think you can moan a little.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2014)

I ride with friends and like minded associates for free. The only real difference is we don't call our group a club and charge money for the privilege.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> True but if people think they are giving to charity when they are not as in this case then I think you can moan a little.


Yeah, I saw the link you posted. I did think it was a bit rich of the organisers branding themselves with the Marie Curie logo yet not contributing. But then Marie Curie went into this with their eyes open. It's not like the organisers stole the logo. They will benefit from this, if only indirectly. One way would be (I'm guessing) that when general entries are closed then they get first call on the sponsored places.


----------



## subaqua (21 Nov 2014)

Smokin Joe said:


> You do hear about unwelcoming clubs, but I guess I was lucky with the two I've been a member of. The first I joined as a teenager (The Easterely Road Club in east London, still going strong) and they were the most helpful and friendly bunch you could meet. Same experience when I joined the now defunct Goodmayes Wheelers in the eighties.


 sadly it isn't just limited to cycling clubs. there are lots of other unwelcoming clubs for other activities.


----------



## subaqua (21 Nov 2014)

subaqua said:


> sadly it isn't just limited to cycling clubs. there are lots of other unwelcoming clubs for other activities.


 

yeah I know replying to your own posts is teribbly passe , but have to add that I did think it was me for a bit but i am in a cracking dive club and it is very welcoming.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2014)

Tim Hall said:


> The last club I joined doubled its annual sub after a couple of years. From one pound to two. I can't recall being looked down upon.


There was that bloke on a tall bike once. And Charlotte on her Ordinary.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2014)

subaqua said:


> yeah I know replying to your own posts is teribbly passe , but have to add that I did think it was me for a bit but i am in a cracking dive club and it is very welcoming.


You're ok... for a Taff!

Seriously though, I think the activity can determine the outlook of the members. The social and intermediate group side of my cycling club is great, the sports end, not so much, competitive everything. (Well everything a nine stone wet through cyclist might excel at)


----------



## Justinslow (21 Nov 2014)

Eddy said:


> True but if people think they are giving to charity when they are not as in this case then I think you can moan a little.



Absolutely, if the wording insinuated that ALL the money went to charity, then that's a bit naughty.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Nov 2014)

Out of the £16 I paid to enter the cycle swarm event I did, I have absolutely no idea if any if that went to charity (probably none of it) even though I knew the "partner" charity was cancer research and that you could be sponsored to do it using the provided forms as I did, many probably didn't. In fact I probably could have done it for the charity of my choice, there were no checks or formalities.

Another sportive I looked at doing required the rider to pay £20 to enter and raise a minimum of £15 sponsorship for the chosen charity. I suppose at least it's all in the open when worded like this.


----------



## albion (21 Nov 2014)

'(probably none of it) '
As with the £70, none of it.

Comparatively the maximum cost of the Nottm Bike Ride is £28 (the 100 mile ride)
Maybe .PerfectMotion the organisers of that one could partake, but ideally Durham County Council should cancel heir 'Beast', renaming it the Durham Pennines Etape .
I cant see why not, etape itself simply being a generalised word.

And at £28, I guess only the older generation would see that as a rip off.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Nov 2014)

albion said:


> ' but ideally Durham County Council should cancel heir 'Beast', renaming it the Durham Pennines Etape .
> I cant see why not, etape itself simply being a generalised word.
> And at £28, I guess only the older generation would see that as a rip off.



The Beast is a joint Durham County Council/private company effort.

It doesn't have timing chips, but could be 'upgraded' to a sportive.

The Beast, and the other Big Rides on the previous weekend, are priced to pay all expenses and leave a bit to start organising next year - no one takes a profit.

I'm told the figures stack up if The Beast gets 500 or so entries, although it is tight which is why the entry fee went up from £25 to £28 this year.


----------



## jack smith (22 Nov 2014)

The beast was reclassified as a sportive thisyear


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Nov 2014)

jack smith said:


> The beast was reclassified as a sportive thisyear



I think most sportive punters would expect timing chips and a gps route, neither of which The Beast has.


----------



## User6179 (22 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I think most sportive punters would expect timing chips and a gps route, neither of which The Beast has.



With Strava you don't need either now .


----------



## Justinslow (22 Nov 2014)

On the one I did I just followed the signs old school and recorded it on strava - no issues. I believe a gps map was available however.

Just out of interest what do you think a good sportive should entail or provide?


----------



## jack smith (22 Nov 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I think most sportive punters would expect timing chips and a gps route, neither of which The Beast has.


They had a gps route up thisyear


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Nov 2014)

Justinslow said:


> Just out of interest what do you think a good sportive should entail or provide?


Decent food and a well marshalled route. What else do you need?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2014)

If there where no timing chips or published times ala Audax.
Would people still do Sportives?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> If there where no timing chips or published times ala Audax.
> Would people still do Sportives?



Yes.

The Manchester 100 has no timing chip, nor any free feed stations. Same thing for the Manchester to Blackpool.


----------

